# Catchy boat names



## Boardfeet

Post em here. I need a name for my vessel.


----------



## Realtor

what kind of ride do you have?


----------



## Corpsman




----------



## Corpsman

Here's my new one. I am posting some more pics in another thread


----------



## Boardfeet

Realtor said:


> what kind of ride do you have?


----------



## etrade92

Corpsman said:


> Here's my new one. I am posting some more pics in another thread
> View attachment 1077741



That is bad ass! Enlighten me please, what is the symbol? Poseidon's wife getting ready to bowl a strike?


----------



## Corpsman

etrade92 said:


> That is bad ass! Enlighten me please, what is the symbol? Poseidon's wife getting ready to bowl a strike?


My friend, I am quite the Big Lebowski fan. That is a silhouette of Julianne Moore in her Valkyrie costume from a dream sequence in the movie. The round thing is indeed a bowling ball. I even have it on my Poker table. PM me your address and I will send you a sticker if you want one.


----------



## ShurKetch

ShurKetch is the name and the purpose! Fishing on ShurKetch II now.


----------



## wld1985

I named the pontoon “” big girl problems “”


----------



## Splittine

Last Carolina Skiff was named “Jamaica Me Wet”. Leaning towards “Almost 18” for the new 17’ Cape I got.


----------



## etrade92

Corpsman said:


> My friend, I am quite the Big Lebowski fan. That is a silhouette of Julianne Moore in her Valkyrie costume from a dream sequence in the movie. The round thing is indeed a bowling ball. I even have it on my Poker table. PM me your address and I will send you a sticker if you want one.
> 
> View attachment 1077762
> 
> 
> View attachment 1077763



Very classy!! I will take you up on the sticker and proudly display it on my tool box collection!


----------



## silverking

I'm running a Beavertail Mosquito technical poling skiff. Named it Zika.

My first boat was named Tax Refund. Wife wanted to call it Touchy Subject.


----------



## kingfish501

My flats boat was On The Fly...


----------



## 60hertz

Haven’t put a name on my skiff because I cant decide between:

Salt Shaker
Salt Shaka’
Lime Time 
All The Way Churned Up
Churn Down for What
Socially Distant
Jet Ski Magnet


----------



## delta dooler

Seen a name a few months ago, I wouldnt copy someone’s elses locally, but “Fillet-Show” was pretty comical. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1300rider

I don't think it matters if you copy boat names. I see boats with Bayliner on them all over the bay. WTH?


----------



## MrFish

I just named my boat "U Mad Bro". I like to run on plane in no wake zones, duck hunt around Breezers and turkey hunt in the fall.


----------



## kingfish501

60hertz said:


> Haven’t put a name on my skiff because I cant decide between:
> 
> Salt Shaker
> Salt Shaka’
> Lime Time
> All The Way Churned Up
> Churn Down for What
> Socially Distant
> Jet Ski Magnet


Name it The Field Office...so if someone asks me here you are....


----------



## Whiteandred

Saw this on the marketplace


----------



## H2OMARK

Deep Ship
PIIHB


----------



## Boardfeet

I guess I'm just too thick in the skull>>
PIIHB????
I don't get it


----------



## Big E Nuff

Sailboat / Breaking Wind
Dingy being pulled by Sailboat / Skid Mark


----------



## H2OMARK

Boardfeet said:


> I guess I'm just too thick in the skull>>
> PIIHB????
> I don't get it


Put It In Her B....
Saw that one over in Jacksonville several years ago, although the phrase has been around a long time.


----------



## jack2

titan uranus
jack


----------



## jwilson1978

Last 2 salt boats. 2 far out. boat I have now II FAR OUT II then in small letters don’t ask about 1


----------



## jwilson1978

jack2 said:


> titan uranus
> jack


That is one of the best ever! Need that on the bay boat


----------



## jack2

jwilson1978 said:


> That is one of the best ever! Need that on the bay boat


i saw this in a news article where a chinese ship had been banned because of this name.
i'll research this again. i forgot the details.
jack


----------



## turbodog

Family wants me to name my Cape Horn 21 Gravy Boat, my CH 17 was Turbo Dog. Your boat----------Chick Magnet


----------



## Boardfeet

Guy used to keep his Albemarle at Daybreak.
He owned Hooters Restaurants.
His name was Chick and his wife's name was Joe.
Boat name was:
Chick-N-Joe


----------



## jack2

Boardfeet said:


> Guy used to keep his Albemarle at Daybreak.
> He owned Hooters Restaurants.
> His name was Chick and his wife's name was Joe.
> Boat name was:
> Chick-N-Joe


was this a trans couple. asking for a friend. lol.
jack


----------



## Boardfeet

jack2 said:


> was this a trans couple. asking for a friend. lol.
> jack


Nope.
Really nice older guy with a real female wife.


----------



## kingfish501

O-SEA-D...oops, that's a member's name.


----------



## kingfish501




----------



## kingfish501

A couple more


----------



## kingfish501

I always wanted to use this name on a boat.


----------



## Offcoarse

Miss MyMoney


----------



## jack2

my money was my x wife and i sure as hell don't miss that. lol.
jack


----------



## Bigwill4life

Im naming my boat TWICE THE ICE....because it seems like everytime i fish i always need twice the ice for all the fish i catch... I was sitting in line at the ice machine and read the sign TWICE THE ICE and I was like PERFECT ive never seen a boat with that name.


----------



## jack2

Bigwill4life said:


> Im naming my boat TWICE THE ICE....because it seems like everytime i fish i always need twice the ice for all the fish i catch... I was sitting in line at the ice machine and read the sign TWICE THE ICE and I was like PERFECT ive never seen a boat with that name.


yep, i agree. a lot of little fish melt the ice quicker. we don't have that problem. lol
jack


----------



## Bigwill4life




----------



## Bigwill4life




----------



## jack2

uh...well yea. that is a big fish.
jack


----------



## jack2

y'all caught mingos and tuna on the same trip? that is awesome.
jack


----------



## Bigwill4life

No that was to separate trips. We did catch scamp on the tuna trip


----------



## Bigwill4life

That's my buddy French and he is one hell of a boat captain


----------



## Realtor

catchy boat name?


----------



## MrFish

Realtor said:


> catchy boat name?


Reeltor.....😂😂


----------



## jack2

Bigwill4life said:


> That's my buddy French and he is one hell of a boat captain


is that my buddy frenchy? naw. say it ain't so.
jack


----------



## MastaBlasta

Contingensea

Top Seacret

I will choose between those for my next one.


----------



## kingfish501

Bigwill4life said:


> View attachment 1077911


That Cobia was on a Jenny Craig diet.


----------



## jwilson1978

jack2 said:


> yep, i agree. a lot of little fish melt the ice quicker. we don't have that problem. lol
> jack


damn just damn


----------



## jwilson1978

jack2 said:


> yep, i agree. a lot of little fish melt the ice quicker. we don't have that problem. lol
> jack


and so does opening the cooler 500 times a day to get beer right jack!


----------



## H2OMARK

Bigwill4life said:


> Im naming my boat TWICE THE ICE....because it seems like everytime i fish i always need twice the ice for all the fish i catch... I was sitting in line at the ice machine and read the sign TWICE THE ICE and I was like PERFECT ive never seen a boat with that name.


Do what I did, buy an RTIC and let it set in the sun on the back deck for a few hours, it'll make ice to the rim and you can dump it in the fish box and set your RTIC back out in the sun to make more......


----------



## Shmelton

The new one I'm buying is going to be named "Mind the Gaff " think.

Some others I thought of
"Show me you Buoys"
For sail boat "Coming about"
"No Beaching"
"Channel Frustration"
"Motorboating Son of a Beach"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## photofishin

I've been in the tech field for a bunch of years. My new Sea Hunt 27 is named Mega-Bite.


----------



## sealark

My 40 ft was named, Gulf Rogue.


----------



## MikeH

If I ever have a boat I would name it “Bought by Accident”


----------



## jack2

if i ever had a boat, i wouldn't have any friends to go fishing with.]
jack


----------



## Jason

This was by far my most favorite sled....possibly looking to upgrade so it will be Saltwater Gospel II since the next one will have twins and maybe be a cat!


----------



## photofishin

my kids wanted me to name the boat "Your Mom". LOL Where are you? I'm on "Your Mom"!!!


----------



## CB541

"Huck Bucket" lol


----------



## sealark

I like my commercial boat name Gulf Rogue, forgot to add, long gone.


----------



## Oily business

All of our boats have been called Oily business!


----------



## sealark

Oily business said:


> All of our boats have been called Oily business!


You got that right. The 6-71 in the Gulf Rogue had a wooden catch tray under it with rags inth it. If a 71 series isn't leaking oil, there's none in it.


----------



## sabanist

If i had a big boat id name it on a jaws pun “bigga boat”

i have an everglades 243 and was thinking of “King Slayer”


----------



## JoeyWelch

I see a Blazer Bay in Loxley every morning named “ The Rodfather”


----------



## jwilson1978

JoeyWelch said:


> I see a Blazer Bay in Loxley every morning named “ The Rodfather”


Oh ya you diff need that gold plated pistol LOL


----------



## Boardfeet

Rodfather...I like that!


----------



## sealark

The Gulf Rogue
Pensacola Fl.


----------



## Boat-Dude

I want to name my boat but I like to just blend in and not stick out.


----------



## sealark

Documented boats must have a name and home port.on stern plus a document number permanent on hull.


----------



## MrFish

Boat-Dude said:


> I want to name my boat but I like to just blend in and not stick out.


There's a boat named No Name. They kinda stick out though. They just went like 16 for 18 on swords with One Shot and boated a BFT a few weeks ago.


----------



## Boat-Dude

I get 16 to 18 LY's but thats it.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Boat-Dude said:


> I get 16 to 18 LY's but thats it.


Hey
Its a start!


----------



## Realtor

@C

Knot Shore


----------



## Boat-Dude

LY-Express


----------



## LY-zer

Genie's Wish


----------



## jwilson1978

Nothin to sea here


----------



## H2OMARK

Bare-A-Cooter


----------



## JoeyWelch

Saw this one in Loxley.
Don’t think he’s from around here


----------



## Boardfeet

Pez Loco


----------

